# Greenies - The New Soft Ones....



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I know we've talked about the new soft Greenies when they first came out but I was wondering what you all think of them after using them a while. 

I had company over Thanksgiving and she brought a huge bag of toys and treats for K & C. One of the items was a bag of the new Greenies. This morning I gave each of them one.... we were in the kitchen with the door closed and it appeared that Catcher had stolen Kallie's and had eaten both of them. That's the only thing I can think of that could have happened because Kallie looked unhappy and there are no Greenies to be found. I can't imagine how Catcher could have eaten two so quickly... it was probably within 2-3 minutes!

So, anyway, are the new Greenies A-OK?


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I know we've talked about the new soft Greenies when they first came out but I was wondering what you all think of them after using them a while.
> 
> I had company over Thanksgiving and she brought a huge bag of toys and treats for K & C. One of the items was a bag of the new Greenies. This morning I gave each of them one.... we were in the kitchen with the door closed and it appeared that Catcher had stolen Kallie's and had eaten both of them. That's the only thing I can think of that could have happened because Kallie looked unhappy and there are no Greenies to be found. I can't imagine how Catcher could have eaten two so quickly... it was probably within 2-3 minutes!
> 
> So, anyway, are the new Greenies A-OK?[/B]


Sher we had a free sample of the new Greenie and I gave it to Scooby and it was gone in less than two minutes, they are so soft they just gobble them up very quickly.
I am going to stay with the Nutri-Dent brand that Scooby has had all his life, they too have changed their ingredients but they are not soft and easily consumed like the new Greenie.
I would say Catcher had eaten both Greenies by the sound of it, poor little Kallie I guess she is going to have to hide with hers.
Scooby was trying to steal Koko's Nutri-Dent one this morning, it was so funny cos Koko wan't about to let him have it







or should I say he was about to let him have it, but not the chew treat, more his way of saying this is mine go get your own


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I've given Bella several and she gobbles them right up too. They're gone within minutes. We had a bad experience with the old greenies so I was a little hesitant. She hasn't had any problems with these but I always make sure I'm around when she gets one just in case.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine love them..but I wonder really how beneficial they are to them as they eat them so quickly????


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

They're messy too.
I crate L&L so piggy Luke doesn't steal Leia's.
They almost need a bath after they have one.
In my case at least.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*I have bought them because when we first got Ralphie his breath was kicking!! But his breath smells great now!! Ralphie really loves them (good thing!) but Pacino is not a big treat guy so sometimes he will nibble on them and sometimes his big brother steals them!!*



*In Ralphie's case, even though he is done in a few minutes with them, they really have helped his breath. I was reluctant to give them to him also but they seem to work well, but like everyone else I only give them when I am in the room to supervise!*

*Marie & the boys*


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree with the others here.Rudy and Paris love them but I have to wonder the benefit of something that is consumed in minutes. I also bought the cookies that have the greenies mixed in with them.Their shaped like little tooth brushes.My malts like them.


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

SB loves them. She chews on them forever. She hated the old ones which I found out was a good thing though.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce loves them, but she does eat them very quickly. I think it may help their teeth a little, but it isn't a substitute for brushing.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

so far so good here, Lizzie actually disects hers and takes her time, Maggies is gone in a minute, i do however only feed them when I am here to watch, I used to give them on the way out the door but it finally hit me that it was a bad idea


----------



## halfpin21 (Nov 22, 2005)

Matrix loves his. It's the ONLY treat he'll eat. I never gave him old greenies and he only got this new one when he had his playdate the other day. You can't stop him from eating it. I did notice on the package that it recommends only 1 greenie per day so that's what we do w/Matrix. We just bought him a whole box worth that should last him a long time. But I'm happy that we can actually give him something that he'll like.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

I got some for Princess. The smallest size is still big for her so she ends up licking it all day and getting it all over her face. It's sticky and I have to wash her face anything. Will it defeat the purpose if I broke it into tiny pieces? I was under the assumption that the "chewing" is what helps clean the teeth and she does not "chew" it cause its to big to go in her mouth......


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

So far so good.. but these greenies are still makin kodie.... EVIL!!!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

As I am sure many of you know, I am strongly ANTI GREENIE. But when they changed their formula I was willing to re-evaluate them. The Dr. Jamie said she had disolved one and it appeared to dissolve completely. So I did let Ty have the free sample I got and OF COURSE he loved it. I was thinking about actually buying him some (can you believe it??).

UNTILL today.............................. I received an e-mail from a friend who has a Chiuahua (how do you spell that little dog). She is not an small one but is actually bigger than Ty. She gave her a greenie (the new one) on Monday evening, shortly after she finished it my friend noticed that she was having difficulty breathing and rushed her to the Vet. The Vet said that part of te greenie had lodged in her throat. He wanted to wait to see if it would dissolve because he did not have the proper tools to remove it. 

IT TOOK TWO DAYS TO DISSOLVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The pup is ok, the Mom is out 675.00 in Vet bills and they are both very lucky. If the piece that lodged had been big enough to cut off the air supply completely the pup would no longer be here. 

So my verdict on the NEW greenies is thanks but NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh gee I am glad the little Chi is ok, I have tried our Nurti-Dent with Koko but I doubt I will be giving him them on a regular basis because he is so tiny and it seems to fill him up. I think I would rather he eat his proper food while he is still growing.
Scooby had them at a much younger age but he was a lot bigger than Koko.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> So my verdict on the NEW greenies is thanks but NO THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/B]


 

I'm with you. Sparkey got sick and he kind of swallowed a big chunk of it too. it didn't get stuck but I was so scared. he never chews anything







( other than bully sticks







)

Anyway he had a tummy ache a day after and didn't eat or drink. only lasted a day and he is just fine now. but it is not worth it for me. Sparkey is so sensitive to everything.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a couple of the single packs of the new formula greenies- they both seemed to turn their nose up at them.

But I never found them on the floor - so I guess they got eaten


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

Update,

I just received an email from the owner of the poor pup that choked on the new Greenie. He died the next day







I am not sure of the whole story but it was definately Greenie related.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> Update,
> 
> I just received an email from the owner of the poor pup that choked on the new Greenie. He died the next day
> 
> ...

















are you serious?





















I'm so sorry. it is so hard to find the perfect treat. Sparkey can't even eat the beef or chicken jerky. He likes to swallow everything. so I always hold one end until it gets to less than half an inch. I didn't hold the greenie and it disappeared in no time.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

Both my kids love the NEW greenies...........I always supervise and actually sometimes hold it while they bite off a bit at a time. I've not had any problems with them...........and they both love them.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

Dolce loves the new greenies, but I don't want to take the chance of her choking on them, so I'm going to stop giving them to her. There seems to be problems with all of the edible chew items. And bully sticks are so gross, I can't stand to give them to her anymore.


----------



## gattirenata (Jul 28, 2006)

oh my goodness!!!
Now I really don't know what to do!!! 
mac's vet actually asked me to start giving him greenies. she actually said they also tested them and it dissolved completely.
I bought a small bag but I'm still very reluctant. 
and.. besides that she gave him this chew stuff... that are sold only on the vet's... the brand is T/CP. and she said they are actually rawhide. I heard rawhide is not good for our little maltese, but she said thse Are chopped up in tiny pieces then put together again. so they are more digestable and don't get stuck on their throats or something like that. 
anyway... I got it... but I'm still a little affraid.


----------

